
Coronavirus Outbreak: Hoaxes and Conspiracy Theories Spreading Wildly - Anon84
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/coronavirus-china-bat-patent-conspiracy-theory-942416/
======
bobbytran
I suspect it originated from the pathogen lab in Wuhan and the Chinese
government has covered it up.

~~~
planetzero
I'm not sure why you were down votes:

Article from 2017 (wuhan built a pathogen lab):

[https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-
to...](https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-to-study-
world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487)

Patent:

[https://patents.justia.com/patent/10130701](https://patents.justia.com/patent/10130701)

It was designed to combat the avian flu in livestock.

It's not to far of a stretch that someone leaked this from their lab.

~~~
ryacko
>It's not to far of a stretch that someone leaked this from their lab.

You may not know about this national news item from 2001:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_anthrax_attacks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_anthrax_attacks)

Which was strangely well timed to be after 9/11, I wonder how long Ivins
planned to mailed the spores.

